# Train gone !!!



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

My new MoPac train arrived today and then left again. Seller sent
it needing a signature. No one was here today so mailman took
it back to post office. I have to pick it up Monday. Mailman left
a card saying it could be picked up after sunday. The card also
says $10.01 due on postage. I already paid 31 something for
shipping. At this point not happy if I have to pay 10 more. It will
reflect in his feedback. Didn't he check it in at his post office. They should have caught a shortage in postage then. Its always
something. If they hit me up for 10 bucks I might just tell them to ship it back to seller. And then fight to get my money back.


----------



## 2genflyers (Jan 14, 2013)

Sorry you are feeling such frustration. This hobby should be fun ...otherwise it would be called "work". Like you, I'd be tempted to send it back and tell them to "go pound sand". $41 for shipping is ridiculous.
Good luck.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Maybe contact the seller and see if he will refund the $10.01. He might rather give you the difference than take back something he's trying to sell and loose all the money. If you really want the set see what he offers. If your not happy with his response then you have to decide if the set means all that much to you. Hope it works out for the best.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Most of the frustration is waiting till Monday. I don't know what shipping should be.
There is 3 engines (2 dummies) and 8 passenger cars.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

That sounds like a rather large box. You should get a clear answer on Monday from someone at the post office. Sounds like it will be a real good looking train.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Sorry to hear about the troubles with the train/mail. I know how much you're looking forward to it. That being said, $41 bucks is WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY too much to pay for shipping.:smilie_daumenneg: How was it sent?? What options did the seller choose to mail it to you?? Ask the PO to explain all the costs involved in the mailing. I believe my PO suggests using $2 bucks per pound as a guideline. And, last but not least, ask YOUR PO how much would it be to send it back to the seller, with all the original options that the seller used, and see how much it would cost. I would then contact the seller and ask him to refund the difference. If he balks, tell him that your're going to send it back, and get a refund.. I think he'll pay the difference.....Good luck my friend..


----------



## chevelle454 (Jan 15, 2017)

You've come this far, why quit now now? I'd just pay the 10 bucks and get my train.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Chevelle, That's exactly what I did. Just got back from post office and the new train is very nice. It is new. Some shelf wear on the boxes but overall nice. They made the trip in good condition. Yep, had to pay 10.01 to get box. I have done business on ebay for years
and never had postage due on a package. I will hit the seller up with a choice to make.
Refund me 10 bucks or take a hit on feedback. The choice is his. For what I paid for the
train 10 bucks is nothing. I will not lose sleep over it. I don't like it but 10 bucks will not
make or break my life. He told ME how much for shipping and I paid it. He charged me
31 something for shipping, he paid 34 something but shipping really was 44 something. 
Post office went over everything with me. As crazy as it may sound shipping really was
44 something. I think he forgot about an oversize box. I asked post office what if I refuse
to paythe 10 bucks, lady said they would send back to sender and he would have to pay
the 10 more dollars or they would keep the box. Well I thought if I send back he would be out 44 dollars and still not have his train sold. He would have his train back though.
I will get some pics soon and post some here and most on "get anything new" thread.
Thanks for comments guys.


----------



## 2genflyers (Jan 14, 2013)

Glad you are happy. After all, that's what it's all about. Enjoy the trains and don't look back. 

Now.... you could make us ALL feel warm and fuzzy and post some pics.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

As promised here are some pics. Not complete but some.
I bought a set which included 2 PA units, one powered and 1 
dummy, set included a combo car, a vista dome, 1 passenger
car, and an observation car. Set is 6-49601 and was still factory
shrink wrapped.
I also bought from him a dummy B unit with Rail Sounds. Also
another vista dome, a baggage car, a diner, and another
passenger car. All total 3 locos and 8 cars. All new. The only
layout I have is a small oval on plywood for the Christmas tree
to sit on. The whole train will not even fit on it. This is a big train.
Can't get a pic of train all together till I build a new layout.

Forum would only let me load 4 pics into this
post. 2 more pics to follow.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

2 more pics

baggage car








combo car


----------



## 2genflyers (Jan 14, 2013)

WOW! NICE. Now the extra $10 does seem kinda silly. Good call to keep it and pay the $10. It must be impressive all together. Enjoy.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Glad you got it. One of my favorite Flyer paint schemes. Maybe you're going to have to build an addition...that's a lot of train!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Hey, that's MY train set,lol... Nice, that baggage car was worth the $10 extra bucks, they're as scarce as hen's teeth, and that the second one I've ever seen....:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Mikeh49 (Sep 20, 2015)

Nice photos. Gilbert really nailed the selective compression for the PAs and the cars. They just look right even though they are not scale. Much better than some of the Lionel.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

An observation - Out of the 11 pieces I got, 8 are in the red white and blue boxes.
The diner and the B locomotive are in red boxes. The rare baggage car is in a dark
blue box. Different batches of production. The baggage car being in a dark blue box
might explain it being so rare. I wonder what else comes in a dark blue box. I will try 
to get the rest of the cars posted today.

I was lucky to get all these from one seller.

I need to look for a S gauge club near me.
Might be the only place I can run this train. At least for awhile.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I read somewhere that this train is made from the original dies. Good enough for me.

Flyernut, I know I have seen some of these PAs with no window glass. My engines have the
windshield glass, side window glass, and the port hole glass.


----------



## Panther (Oct 5, 2015)

What did the shipping say at checkout ?
Did you ask for 2 day delivery or expedited delivery ?
Dan


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

It was 2 day mail, insurance, signature confirmation, priority shipping. He bought it all.

I didn't ask for any kind of shipping. Normal mail would have been fine with me. Only a
couple days difference if that. I sent him a request for $10 refund to paypal. In his
response he just wanted to know if train arrived in good condition and if I liked it. Never
mentioned the 10 bucks. Not sure but I think he is a young person and new to selling on
ebay. Low number of transactions. Some how I think he inherited a bunch of American flyer 
stuff. Not sure, I could be wrong.

It was an oversize box and there is a charge for that. He probably did not figure that in.
That was said by my post office.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I asked him if he didn't check the package at the front desk at his post office for proper postage. I always do that when mailing a package of an item I sold on ebay. He might
have just dropped it off and ran. He printed the postage. No biggie. He is just a goof and
I got a nice train. He did not address if he had his post office check for proper postage. In years of buying off ebay,
I never got a package with postage due.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

When we first started going back and forth on a price, he said the whole train was worth over a thousand dollars, but he would take 900. I offered him 650. Would have been a 
good deal for me. He came back at 850. I went to 750 and told him I was off the bus at any higher. He took it. I didn't steal it but I am ok at this price. Its nice stuff.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Ok, here are pics of more cars

2 different passenger cars









2 different vista dome cars


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> When we first started going back and forth on a price, he said the whole train was worth over a thousand dollars, but he would take 900. I offered him 650. Would have been a
> good deal for me. He came back at 850. I went to 750 and told him I was off the bus at any higher. He took it. I didn't steal it but I am ok at this price. Its nice stuff.


Come to think of it, I believe I saw this set on one of my facebook pages. You mentioned the "dark blue" box, and the set I saw did indeed have the dark blue box.All of my set came in the red, white, and blue boxes except for the B unit, which came in the red box... Some folks seem to look down on the re-issues, but for me, they fill a niche that I otherwise could not afford. I had the MP set made in 1963-64 as a kid, and several years ago saw that same set at a train show, in a poor set box, and the seller wanted $2000 firm for it... Not for a toy, in my lifetime!! That $2000 would go a long way towards a new crate engine for my Nova,lol...I'm glad you got the set.. It's really beautiful, and I love mine.....


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Last 2 cars

Diner car










Last but not least is a nice observation


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I did some research on the train. If I am right the set came out in 1991. 3 extra cars
were made in 2004. The baggage car extra was made in 2009. For some reason I thought the baggage car was older. Like I said earlier, these cars are made from the original casting dies. Would be tough to tell the difference except the boxes.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> I did some research on the train. If I am right the set came out in 1991. 3 extra cars
> were made in 2004. The baggage car extra was made in 2009. For some reason I thought the baggage car was older. Like I said earlier, these cars are made from the original casting dies. Would be tough to tell the difference except the boxes.


What is the product number on the box?? It should be a 6 dash number. I'd like to see if one of my contacts can find me one....


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

number on baggage car box is 6-49928


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> number on baggage car box is 6-49928


Thank you.


----------

